# Diabetes



## fozzie (Jan 19, 2011)

I am looking for a forum or group for my teenage son who is diabetic and having a hard time coming to terms with it. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lady4dubai (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,
My name is Laura and I am an avid natural medicine/nutrition kind of person. I do not know of a forum but I fo have a couple of things that can dramatically help his situation.
Oxygen 4 life which is sold in some pharmacies around Dubai, Sondos on Dhiyafa street and he should take two capfulls morn/eveng, it has proven very gd for Diabetes. Also a very important thing is hulled (not pearled) barley which I have only found in the Organic store. U boil it and seperate the water and let him drink a few glasses a day and use the cooked barley for soups/add in jus about anything as it is beneficial to everyone because it balances sugar. Hope this helps


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I've just tried to PM - but I'm not sure I can. Anyway, my wife is a diabetic (Type I) - she found out when she was young too. Is he a type 1 or type 2? If he's a type 1 (like my wife) we found a lot of freedom from the needles and monitoring etc that needs to be done on a daily (sometimes hourly) basis. You might want to look into 'pump' therapy. We were introduced to it while living in the US, but the company provides support and products here in the UAE (as well as in the UK). NHS in the UK won't provide the support in the UK unless it's critical (by which time it's not even worth it). 

For what it's worth - my wife leads a VERY normal life and I don't find the whole diabetes thing infringing on our life at all really. It used to before a little with the needles and testing, but since the pump therapy it's helped a lot.


----------



## selennium (Jan 5, 2011)

Try the Diabetic centre and support groups in the American Hospital?

link


----------



## mjborbe (Jun 2, 2011)

*Type-1 Diabetes - Pump Theraphy*



BritishGuy said:


> I've just tried to PM - but I'm not sure I can. Anyway, my wife is a diabetic (Type I) - she found out when she was young too. Is he a type 1 or type 2? If he's a type 1 (like my wife) we found a lot of freedom from the needles and monitoring etc that needs to be done on a daily (sometimes hourly) basis. You might want to look into 'pump' therapy. We were introduced to it while living in the US, but the company provides support and products here in the UAE (as well as in the UK). NHS in the UK won't provide the support in the UK unless it's critical (by which time it's not even worth it).
> 
> For what it's worth - my wife leads a VERY normal life and I don't find the whole diabetes thing infringing on our life at all really. It used to before a little with the needles and testing, but since the pump therapy it's helped a lot.



A blessed day everybody!!
Re: Mr. BritishGuy's info about the "pump theraphy";how does this work? Costly compared to the traditional i guess? is it also safe and applicable for children? Our daughter, 3 years of age was recently diagnosed with Type-1 and is presently at the hospital for further investigation and lab test. Is this "pump theraphy" available in the hospital here in Dubai or any clinic that specialize with this? I will definitely ask her doctor regarding this as soon as I meet him again. Your information is much appreciated! 
Thanks and God Bless!!!


----------



## mjborbe (Jun 2, 2011)

BTW if I may add....any suggestion for the best store for Diabetes - food, accessories, syringe, test materials...other than the Pharmacies.
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a Type 2 diabetec guy, but thanks to god my case is not effecting my life at all.

In case you are type 1, then you have a difficulty to produce insulin and it's harder to cure honestly ( I don't mean permenantly ) and in case you are Type 2 then your is not using the isulin properly to burn the sugar in your blood.

- I would say don't try to stop consuming sweet thing, but in fact stop consuming carbs because they well end up to be sugar after a while, it's like a slow sugar supply but for longer duration and your body will adopt to it. While in high glucose shots ( sweet stuff ) you will have a sudden raise in sugar level and this forces your body to produce insulin. In this way your are activating your insulin production center.

- Surely, take advice from your doctor and keep an eye on your sugar level in case you will try it.

Advisable sweet stuff:
- Honey, It has a something very close to insulin.
- Pineapple ( complex of sweetners, glucose, fractose, saccharose )
- Dates
- Fruits in general, but in controlled quantities

Advisable stuff to consume:
- Cinnamon, it activates your pencryas to produce insulin
- Onion & garlic
- Citruss fruits specially Grapefruit, lemon & lime
- Vegetables ( green leafs specially )
- Bitter veg. & stuff are usually very helpful.

Finally, don't go for metformain.

I know so many of you will say I'm supposed not to say that, but I have tried that on myself and it was good.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

mjborbe said:


> A blessed day everybody!!
> Re: Mr. BritishGuy's info about the "pump theraphy";how does this work? Costly compared to the traditional i guess? is it also safe and applicable for children? Our daughter, 3 years of age was recently diagnosed with Type-1 and is presently at the hospital for further investigation and lab test. Is this "pump theraphy" available in the hospital here in Dubai or any clinic that specialize with this? I will definitely ask her doctor regarding this as soon as I meet him again. Your information is much appreciated!
> Thanks and God Bless!!!


Sorry, I haven't been on in a long time so it's taken a while to reply. Pump Therapy is great. I think it's probably been one of the major factors that has made my wifes diabetes easier to deal with. Though with this said, I'm not sure how this will work with a 4 year old as the parent will then be responsible for filling the reservoir, checking the amount of insulin that the pump dispenses etc. It could work, but it'd take discipline on both the parent and the childs part. 

Listen, if you want then you can PM me and I'll put you directly in contact with my wife who could tell you about the pump first hand. She is a medical doctor too which may help. Bear in mind that she doesn't practice here in Dubai and anything she says SHOULD be refereed to a UAE REGISTERED medical doctor. But, for advice I'm sure she'd tell you exactly how the pump works and how it could work for you.


----------



## clemsy (Jun 1, 2011)

fozzie said:


> I am looking for a forum or group for my teenage son who is diabetic and having a hard time coming to terms with it. Does anyone have any ideas?


oh dear,not to worry...it's going to be okay. diabetes can be well managed,if an extra attention would be given...but you have to be there for him now,ever than before. 
Apart from all these therapies...you can also manage his health for him from home,by having to really watching what he eats,help and encourage him to cut down on carbohydrate foods and eat more of oatmeals,cereals,wheat foods,nuts....try and find out other diabetic foods for him...this will go a long way to curb his sugar intake, while managing with the therapies...Good luck..


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

There is a little bit of conflicting and mis information on this thread about diabetes.

Whether type 1 or 2, it can be managed by diet. For type 1's, I have seen people significantly reduce their insulin useage, and type 2's have reversed it.

All grains (including rice, wheat, oats, amaranth, quinoa, etc) although promoted as supposedly a healthy food, the reality is that they are high glycemic (convert to glucose quickly) and can worsen insulin or Metformin dependency. They should be eaten sparingly. 

Root vegetables and most fruits, especially when very ripe, are generally high glycemic and should be eaten sparingly.

Veg that grow above the ground are usually lower glycemic and are better for helping to control blood sugar levels as they convert to glucose more slowly.

ALL carbohydrates should be accompanied by fat and protein to help slow the conversion to glucose

And obviously processed sugars should be avoided, as should anything with aspartame. When aspartame is consumed, because it's so sweet, the body is tricked into thinking it needs to produce insulin and has been proven to cause or worsen insulin resistance

Stevia, in its natural form, and cinnamon have both been shown to help stablise blood sugar levels. Honey actually is high glycemic and should be used sparingly.

But back to the original question. Fozzie, I know someone who will be moving to Dubai shortly, who I think can help. He's a holistic health practitioner and I'm sure will be able to give your son lots of great advice and support, because being a teenager with diabetes sucks  Let me know if you'd like his name & I'll forward it to you


----------



## mjborbe (Jun 2, 2011)

*Type-1 Diabetes - Advises, Meal Plan*



BritishGuy said:


> Sorry, I haven't been on in a long time so it's taken a while to reply. Pump Therapy is great. I think it's probably been one of the major factors that has made my wifes diabetes easier to deal with. Though with this said, I'm not sure how this will work with a 4 year old as the parent will then be responsible for filling the reservoir, checking the amount of insulin that the pump dispenses etc. It could work, but it'd take discipline on both the parent and the childs part.
> 
> Listen, if you want then you can PM me and I'll put you directly in contact with my wife who could tell you about the pump first hand. She is a medical doctor too which may help. Bear in mind that she doesn't practice here in Dubai and anything she says SHOULD be refereed to a UAE REGISTERED medical doctor. But, for advice I'm sure she'd tell you exactly how the pump works and how it could work for you.



thanks so much for your response!!! We were advised by the Doctor that this pump therapy does not apply to children until the age of 12 and above due mainly to the discipline you are referring to. Thanks so much to our Creator; our daughter got used with the Pen-type insulin injection and she doesn't feel pain anymore.

Now the battle comes with her food intake. Her diet is one task i am greatly challenged. We would highly appreciate advises in this regard, though i do online research as well as bought books to widen varieties of meal plans which are healthy and hopefully tasty.


----------

